# I need some advice on adding subs...



## playintennis5274 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I was told by the stereo install guy at circuit city, that because of the design + limited space and the metal support plate behind the rear seats of the gto's, it's difficult to get good sound penetration from additional subs, unless i don't mind using my whole trunk for a big box etc... MTX had a cool setup that had 2 10's back to back and had it's own amp w/ cross over. But the install guy foiled that idea. So anyway, how have you guys gotten around it? What options do I have? That MTX setup was only 250.00 total. But now, I will be looking at 250.00 for 2 10's in a box, + another 200. + for the amp and i won't have enough trunk space for a piece of paper! And on top of that, I'll have a bunch of extra weight to slow me down. What a pisser


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That'll be cool until your first trip to Lowes!:lol: 
I thought about doing what you researched, but in the end I didn't want to lose my trunk space. I finally just replaced all the stock speakers with Jensons. BIIIIIG differance!


----------



## playintennis5274 (Apr 28, 2007)

you replaced all with same size? (jensons) How about the little stock amp in the trunk? Did you get a big diff in bass as well? Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I've heard a few Goats that have subs in the trunk and sounded pretty good. You can use the trunk brace in the back to bolt up some MDF and mount a sub and a amp rack to that and carpet match the rest. You can get rid of your spare and get AAA and a can of fix a flat put a sub where the spare was . Or you can go all out and have a custom box made to fit in the side panel in the trunk. Umm I think Infinity has a Bass Link that is a powered sub that takes up minaumal space in the trunk you can go with that or anyother compact powered sub. Anytime you do a sub install you have to replace the factory speakers unless the sub will dround them out. Do you have a aftermarket headunit?


----------



## DLGII (Aug 9, 2007)

Check out this site.

http://subthump.com/gto.htm 

I have a AVIC D3 installed in my goat with the bluetooth kit, xm nav/traffic system and I custom installed a zune dock in my center console. I modified the remote eye to to pick up in the front of the car and I have full video of Zune on the system. So I can charge the player while in the car. The steering wheel controls work to. The sound improved 5 fold. 

Reason I am saying all this, internet search engines are powerfull tools. You can find out about anything with some time.


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Infinity Bass link...*

I have the infinity bass link 10" model in my kenworth. They have the amp built in. It rocks pretty well. I picked it up on ebay for around $100. Bass is a strange creature, its non-directional so technically you can put it anywhere. But the more space to fill with sound, the more power needed. I usually put kick ass systems in my vehicles, except my hot rods, I like the sound of the engine. When Amps are made of carbon fibre, then....


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I just have a 12" Alpine Type R sub in an Alpine factory box in my trunk. It sounds great, I couldn't really use the trunk anyway.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

this is a great way to go allthough a little more expensive but definatley worth it......custom sub boxes are the best way to go and sound great.dont let them tell you it doesnt sound good through the trunk,thats just BS...I have been making these enclosures and stereo setups for a long time and they are awesome....http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142737&highlight=sensai


i built the boxes for him and they are 10's..I actually have a set of boxes here and ready to go.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I have an amped bazooka tube back there and think it sounds great,,,,


----------



## playintennis5274 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys for the input. not long after posting the original, I decided I couldn't wait any longer and bought an MTX compact bass unit w/ the amp built in. Big difference... I thought I outgrown that "need " to get the perfect system years ago... WRONG... After about an hour of the mtx addition, i felt the shakes and cold sweats coming back... Hey anyone interested in a new set of EBC slotted front rotors?? Less than 150 miles, paid 250. yours for 100.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Hey, do you have anymore of those box's available?


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

I can't find it now, but last night, I saw a thread where someone had relocated the rear full range speakers to the rear deck and put subs in the side panels in the back seat. Didn't have any completed pics to see what the panels looked like when he was done, but it left what little bit of a trunk we have available.

I do like the custom enclusures on the sides in the trunk. Being able to get a set of clubs in is a requirement.


----------

